# :O the Halloween Spirit has found itself in me again!



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

hey everyone I've been gone for a while now but I am returning as i want to do somehting halloween oriented this march break with my time. Hopefully a murder mystery party or a really bad movie, or maybe even a prop. Just wanted to say hello to everyone again!

colin


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

howdy Colinsuds....welcome back to the dark side


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

hey Bud, you need to stick around!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome back Colin!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome back


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

What do you have in mind Colin?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome back-hey do a prop,the $20 prop challenge is on , you have29 days left.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good to see you back colin.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I thought you'd return with the spring thaw, lol.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Vlad said:


> I thought you'd return with the spring thaw, lol.


lol i wouldn't call it a thaw but i did just get back from the dominican so im feeling a little less frozen...lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

colinsuds said:


> lol i wouldn't call it a thaw but i did just get back from the dominican so im feeling a little less frozen...lol


Did you do a little SCUBA while you were there?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hay Collin, welcome back!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Did you do a little SCUBA while you were there?


actually i only went to the beach once. It was an echange i do with my school. We al lived with local family's for a week and went to see the suger plantations and poverty in the country. All that fun stuff


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Boy do you have alot of hallow home work to catch up on.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome Back! :>


----------

